# Paphiopedilum helenae Blooms



## Phred (Aug 3, 2020)

This is the first of my Paph helenae to bloom this year. I have several in spike and will add photos as they open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 3, 2020)

pretty


----------



## KateL (Aug 3, 2020)

Yay - I only have one. Yours is so nice, it makes me want to buy more!


----------



## Phred (Aug 3, 2020)

KateL said:


> Yay - I only have one. Yours is so nice, it makes me want to buy more!


I know... I got like 60 hoping to get some nice ones to use in breeding. They’re from five dealers so not all the same crosses.


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2020)

Such a cutie!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2020)

Phred said:


> I know... I got like 60 hoping to get some nice ones to use in breeding. They’re from five dealers so not all the same crosses.


Wow 60! I’m sure you will flower a few great ones!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 4, 2020)

Sweet. I've only got one, but it opened a few days ago. Will post it when it's ready for the public


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2020)

Phred, you start out with a very good one! Love its colours!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 4, 2020)

Wonderful!

I only have one but I have not seen it bloom yet. Fingers crossed it is a nice one!


----------



## Junglejewel (Aug 4, 2020)

Very cute! I love Helenae


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice P. helenae which in addition seem to flower for the first time. Good luck with the rest of your 60 helenaes. Must be a great sight when the mayority of them will flower simultaneously one day.


----------



## Phred (Aug 15, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Very nice P. helenae which in addition seem to flower for the first time. Good luck with the rest of your 60 helenaes. Must be a great sight when the mayority of them will flower simultaneously one day.


Yes this was a first time bloom on a two growth plant.
The next two helenae to bloom this year... #30 bloomed for the first time last year. #47 has bloomed a few times. There is a second bud on its way up.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 17, 2020)

They are all lovely... but I still have a prediliction for the debutante (#31)


----------



## Phred (Aug 18, 2020)

Guldal said:


> They are all lovely... but I still have a prediliction for the debutante (#31)


I like #31 also. Here’s the next two to open...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 18, 2020)

All cute but #47 is my fave with its fat pouch and green bos (dot) on the staminode. Need a division lol.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 19, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> All cute but #47 is my fave with its fat pouch and green bos (dot) on the staminode.



Oh, Leslie, you are such a sucker for size!  But, ok, #47 is definately a good one too....and you are right about the green bos, it's a very nice feature!

Phred, are they all from same parentage/breeding line, so far?


----------



## GuRu (Aug 19, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Oh, Leslie, you are such a sucker for size!  ..........



Jens, sometimes size isn't of disadvantage.  But I must confirm, Leslie has an excellent taste. # 47 is a real keeper.


----------



## Just1more (Aug 19, 2020)

I love the chunky #47!


----------



## Phred (Aug 19, 2020)

[QUOTE="Guldal, post: 692137, member: 54537"

Phred, are they all from same parentage/breeding line, so far?
[/QUOTE]
Hello Guldal 
I have helenae from three growers blooming at the moment... #30, 31, 32, and 33 are all siblings.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2020)

Group photo?


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Group photo?


Next five to bloom...


----------



## Phred (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## KateL (Sep 20, 2020)

Be still, my heart!!!
My little gal has a bud, but this is soooo cool.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 20, 2020)

I like them all, particularly #19 because of the dark pouch and green staminode.


----------



## KateL (Sep 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I like them all, particularly #19 because of the dark pouch and green staminode.


I’m partial to 35 and 36. I like the dorsal and the pouch coloration.


----------



## musa (Sep 21, 2020)

Great family-portrait!


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2020)

KateL said:


> I’m partial to 35 and 36. I like the dorsal and the pouch coloration.



Me2!


----------



## Just1more (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful blooms. Absolutely love 35 & 36. Wish my Local nursery would get some of these!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2020)

Nice. Looks like the pub minus the social distancing. If you need to get rid of some...


----------



## blondie (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful I really struggle with this speices


----------



## Phred (Sep 21, 2020)

blondie said:


> Beautiful I really struggle with this speices


Usually overpotted and/or over watered. You’ll notice they are usually potted in larger medium when you get them from a grower. They like to dry out a little more than other Paphs. They handle more water when growing. That’s my experience.


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2020)

I have to agree that #47 is my favorite. The color and sheen of the
pouch grabbed my attention.


----------



## HairBear73 (Sep 23, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Me2!


Agreed! Though they are all fantastic


----------

